# 14 HD Channels Launching June 23rd



## ans2004 (Oct 28, 2008)

http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2847/kw/upcoming/r_id/104513

CLICK ON THE LINK ABOVE. COMES FROM DIRECTV WEBSITE.


----------



## Rakul (Sep 3, 2007)

There is already an ongoing discussion for new HD in this post.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

ans2004 said:


> http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2847/kw/upcoming/r_id/104513
> 
> CLICK ON THE LINK ABOVE. COMES FROM DIRECTV WEBSITE.


Not much to get excited about for non premium subs. 
Nice addition for those looking at starz and show. 
HBO/ Max still getting no love. HBO will now have 3 HD's not duplicating west feed. Cinemax just 1 channel. Apparently direct does not care if HD subs go with total choice package or not. Value in premium HD is still no where close to the asking price.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Already being discussed here...

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2501933#post2501933

Woo Hoo....good news.


----------



## zudy (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## Anchorman (Jun 9, 2010)

Urgh!!! Still no E! HD. 

Hopefully that is coming with the next wave of new HD channels.


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Jul 12, 2005)

Anchorman said:


> Urgh!!! Still no E! HD.
> 
> Hopefully that is coming with the next wave of new HD channels.


I'm with you on this one, Anchorman. E! is the only other HD channel we're waiting for. Once its here, anything else is gravy.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

Got a monthly promo email from BBCA, this week - and no mention of BBCA-HD on D*.

Still waiting.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

More HD, just for me!


----------



## alv (Aug 13, 2002)

I haven't been following closely. Any news if AMC will be coming before the start of the new Mad Men season.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Jun 13, 2006)

Ed Campbell said:


> Got a monthly promo email from BBCA, this week - and no mention of BBCA-HD on D*.
> 
> Stil waiting.


I will be very happy if/when they add this one. Until then, the other channels hold no meaning/value to me.


----------



## PlanetBill (May 8, 2006)

cool, not a single one I watch


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

PlanetBill said:


> cool, not a single one I watch


Cool


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

I'm thrilled with the new additions on that list especially those 3 RSN's going fulltime on D*. Only channel I can and will do without is Lifetime HD.


----------



## am7crew (Jun 6, 2009)

very pleased with the addition of the premiums, this is one area I believe D* has lacked behind against E*.


----------



## ajc68 (Jan 23, 2008)

alv said:


> I haven't been following closely. Any news if AMC will be coming before the start of the new Mad Men season.


One thing I've learned about D* after 11 years is they always get these channels after the ideal time, so I'm not holding out much hope.


----------



## DMRI2006 (Jun 13, 2006)

alv said:


> I haven't been following closely. Any news if AMC will be coming before the start of the new Mad Men season.


Forget about it. Out of 14 new channels launching next week exactly 2 aren't premium ones. Apparently that's enough to excite people on here who drink the kool-aid, but it's vastly disappointing. MAD MEN is only one of the highest rated cable shows but more folks seem to be excited than an RSN that rolls out lumberjack championships 12 hours a day is now in HD full-time.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

DMRI2006 said:


> Forget about it. Out of 14 new channels launching next week exactly 2 aren't premium ones. Apparently that's enough to excite people on here who drink the kool-aid, but it's vastly disappointing. MAD MEN is only one of the highest rated cable shows but more folks seem to be excited than an RSN that rolls out lumberjack championships 12 hours a day is now in HD full-time.


Two to tango


----------



## DMRI2006 (Jun 13, 2006)

Satelliteracer said:


> Two to tango


Hey I will be thrilled if it launches in time. But it's kind of like when I was hoping ESPNU would launch in time for college football season -- 2009.

Are you saying there's a chance?!!?


----------



## LCDSpazz (Dec 31, 2008)

DTV sure seems to have a great relationship with Showtime.


----------



## ronsanjim (Mar 19, 2008)

Why is anyone surprised that new additions to the premium channels are among the first to roll out? Its a business people, and D* wants to sell those pesky little money makers.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

The news on the additional premiums convinced me to go back to the Premier package today. That'll probably happen with a lot of subscribers when the word gets out. As easy as Netflix is, it isn't as easy as bringing up the guide and pressing Select (or bringing up the playlist and hitting Play.)


----------



## Skyboss (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm totally pissed they are wasting bandwidth on D12 with two SD feeds.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

paulman182 said:


> The news on the additional premiums convinced me to go back to the Premier package today. That'll probably happen with a lot of subscribers when the word gets out.QUOTE]
> 
> I've been considering the same.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Well, at least 12 channels I won't be watching, as I don't sub to the movie channel package.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

*When are we getting BBCA in HD?*

Rich


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

rich584 said:


> *When are we getting BBCA in HD?*
> 
> Rich


soon.....


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Satelliteracer said:


> Two to tango


Considering that you guys have been running selected Top Gear Epsiodes on the 101 for months now with BBC HD promos and logos all over them, it seems you have been dancing with BBC America for some time now. Probably graduated to the Argentine Tango by now with all complicated the foot flicks even. How about some BBCA HD love.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

Two to Tango not a reference to BBCA


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Satelliteracer said:


> Two to Tango not a reference to BBCA


AMC HD, TMC HD perhaps...not 6/23....but *soon*. :shrug:


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

Well, I am happy about the new channels, but then again I think that's obivous by my signature. We were one of the final markets to not have our RSN's full time in HD. When you consider that's DMA #6 and #21 (Sacramento) those are pretty large markets not covered full time. Now just for DIY.............


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

sum_random_dork said:


> Well, I am happy about the new channels, but then again I think that's obivous by my signature. We were one of the final markets to not have our RSN's full time in HD. When you consider that's DMA #6 and #21 (Sacramento) those are pretty large markets not covered full time. Now just for DIY.............


DIY and FSN Ohio and Cincy.


----------



## georule (Mar 31, 2010)

ronsanjim said:


> Why is anyone surprised that new additions to the premium channels are among the first to roll out? Its a business people, and D* wants to sell those pesky little money makers.


Premiere package people have mommies who love them too, even if the basic subs see them as class enemies. 

Besides, the first 5 were weighted the other way. And it's not just keeping the existing Premiere people happy with those --using those premium channels as bait (3 months free!) for new subs is clearly a favorite tactic.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Ill take anything in HD


----------



## ARKDTVfan (May 19, 2003)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Ill take anything in HD


:nono2:
no QVC, HSN or the like in HD

use the bandwidth for real channels 
people can shop at amazon and buy.com without needing to have shopping stuff in HD

JMHO


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

Whatever happened to The Outdoor Channel HD coming to D*?


----------



## BigJ52 (Jul 29, 2007)

Happy about the 3 RSN's being added. Those will be the only ones I want/will be able to watch in this release.

Hoping that E! and maybe DIY can come in the next round of HD releases.


----------



## Guardian (Oct 30, 2009)

Been waiting for awhile now on the release of the 3 new showtime channels. Glad to see them. :joy:


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

Not have the premium service with the movies, this weeks upcoming hd is a total waste for my viewing. For others OK enjoy.


----------



## Laker44 (Jun 18, 2008)

ARKDTVfan said:


> :nono2:
> no QVC, HSN or the like in HD
> 
> use the bandwidth for real channels
> ...


Maybe some people feel that way about ESPNU or Starz.
People can go to places on the Internet and watch Sports or Movies, without needing those channels in HD.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

georule said:


> Premiere package people have mommies who love them too, even if the basic subs see them as class enemies.


I'm a Premier package person, do you think there's really a prejudice against us? I don't know why I keep the Premier package, I only watch HD and the great majority of the movie channels that I get are in SD.

Rich


----------



## PhilS (Sep 23, 2007)

rich584 said:


> I'm a Premier package person, do you think there's really a prejudice against us? I don't know why I keep the Premier package, I only watch HD and the great majority of the movie channels that I get are in SD.
> 
> Rich


More HD on Wednesday.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

Guardian said:


> Been waiting for awhile now on the release of the 3 new showtime channels. Glad to see them. :joy:


Actually 4 channels...TMC XTRA is part of the Showtime package


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Satelliteracer said:


> Two to Tango not a reference to BBCA


I see this refrain a lot. One begins to wonder which of the two has the wooden leg.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

harsh said:


> I see this refrain a lot. One begins to wonder which of the two has the wooden leg.


Well, it's a good thing this is none of your concern then! :lol: Run along and anticipate your HD-Lite channels.


----------



## jerrylove56 (Jun 15, 2008)

Satelliteracer said:


> Actually 4 channels...TMC XTRA is part of the Showtime package


No disrespect, but Showtime has got to be the worst prem. in business right now. For them to add 3 or 4 new showtime channel offerings is foolish. Their movie selection has got to be one of the worst in the industry. In the last month they have shown perhaps 3 movies that made the box office top 50 last year. Theres no wonder Direct gives their service away at a drop-of-a-hat. EPIX-HD has already surpassed Showtime in quality movie offerings and Direct refuses to offer it to us.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

jerrylove56 said:


> No disrespect, but Showtime has got to be the worst prem. in business right now. For them to add 3 or 4 new showtime channel offerings is foolish. Their movie selection has got to be one of the worst in the industry. In the last month they have shown perhaps 3 movies that made the box office top 50 last year. Theres no wonder Direct gives their service away at a drop-of-a-hat. EPIX-HD has already surpassed Showtime in quality movie offerings and Direct refuses to offer it to us.


Now this is just my personal opinion:

Showtime = OAR most of the time
EPIX = OAR hardly ever
Showtime > EPIX

EPIX could have the best movies ever, but it won't matter to me if they can't respect the filmmaker enough to keep the film in its intended aspect ratio. It's sacrilege and I refuse to watch movies like that.


----------



## jerrylove56 (Jun 15, 2008)

Hoosier205 said:


> Now this is just my personal opinion:
> 
> Showtime = OAR most of the time
> EPIX = OAR hardly ever
> ...


Dude, you and this OAR thing is getting out of control. Would I prefer to see Star Trek or Iron Man in HD whatever or some "B" movie in some perfect picture ratio? Give me substance over style, everytime.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

jerrylove56 said:


> Dude, you and this OAR thing is getting out of control. Would I prefer to see Star Trek or Iron Man in HD whatever or some "B" movie in some perfect picture ratio? Give me substance over style, everytime.


I want both.

However, I tend to not watch big movies like Iron Man or Star Trek in non-OAR just cause I want to watch them in their best and that is probably Blu Ray and if the movie means enough to me (Star Trek, Harry Potter), I buy it and watch it in full Blu any time I want.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

jerrylove56 said:


> Dude, you and this OAR thing is getting out of control. Would I prefer to see Star Trek or Iron Man in HD whatever or some "B" movie in some perfect picture ratio? Give me substance over style, everytime.


You would be missing a substantial portion of the image. You lose both substance and style. There is absolutely no reason why every movie cannot be in its OAR, including both Star Trek and Iron Man. No excuse for this nonsense.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Hoosier205 said:


> You would be missing a substantial portion of the image. You lose both substance and style. There is absolutely no reason why every movie cannot be in its OAR, including both Star Trek and Iron Man. No excuse for this nonsense.


I thought this thread was about new HD channels, not OAR...


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I thought this thread was about new HD channels, not OAR...


I know, I know. I was only going to comment on it once, but there is only one right way with this issue.  I'll leave it along now.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

I dont know why these channels cant show an OAR version at like say 4:00am.

I would think most people that like OAR have dvrs + they could make it like a series called "OAR Theatre" or something.

They show each movie 20+ times so to do just even 3 of those showings in OAR would that kill them.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

dcowboy7 said:


> I dont know why these channels cant show an OAR version at like say 4:00am.
> 
> I would think most people that like OAR have dvrs + they could make it like a series called "OAR Theatre" or something.
> 
> They show each movie 20+ times so to do just even 3 of those showings in OAR would that kill them.


Someone roaming around here is a also a grain hater. I think it may be you! I've got my eye on you buddy!  Only kidding, maybe. (it's someone from AVS that is also here, but I can't remember who)


----------



## jerrylove56 (Jun 15, 2008)

tonyd79 said:


> I want both.
> 
> However, I tend to not watch big movies like Iron Man or Star Trek in non-OAR just cause I want to watch them in their best and that is probably Blu Ray and if the movie means enough to me (Star Trek, Harry Potter), I buy it and watch it in full Blu any time I want.


I use to purchase big title movies but realized I was wasting resources when I could catch the same title via ppv or prem. channel. So back to my point, I prefer a prem. movie service that actually plays preminum movies and not "B" movies in some great picture aspect. Seems strange to take a service that doesn't show quality movies.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Epix doesn't seem all that great, IMO. The current Top 12 "movies" aren't all too great...1 is a concert, 2 are stand up specials (1 from another channel). Cloverfield, Goods, G.I. Joe were pretty bad. Benjamin Button was a snooze-fest. Raiders of the Lost Ark was cool 29 years ago :lol:. Crank High Voltage has been on other channels. Star Trek & Ironman are the 2 new and decent title.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

jerrylove56 said:


> I use to purchase big title movies but realized I was wasting resources when I could catch the same title via ppv or prem. channel. So back to my point, I prefer a prem. movie service that actually plays preminum movies and not "B" movies in some great picture aspect. Seems strange to take a service that doesn't show quality movies.


Understood. For me it comes down to original programming, rather than films.

I subscribe to Showtime and HBO for The Pacific (when it was on), True Blood, Hung, United States of Tara, Nurse Jackie, Curb Your Enthusiasm, The Ricky Gervais Show, Dexter, Boardwalk Empire, and John Adams (when it was on). All Epix has are a few original series that haven't proven to be good, bad, or otherwise.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

Hoosier205 said:


> Someone roaming around here is a also a grain hater. I think it may be you! I've got my eye on you buddy!  Only kidding, maybe. (it's someone from AVS that is also here, but I can't remember who)


Yep i think im rare....hate grain but luv OAR.

Oh btw the new "predator" blu rules.


----------



## prospect60 (Aug 26, 2006)

Dexter alone make Showtime the better deal for me -- add Californication, Weeds, Tara, Nurse Jackie, Tudors etc and it becomes a non issue. It's gotten to the point I rarely watch movies on Showtime since I prefer the better Bluray quality, but the series have become about the best thing going since Networks have all but abandoned the concept for mostly garbage reality shows. To each their own, but so far Epix hasn't seemed to offer me much.


----------



## iceturkee (Apr 1, 2007)

heck, i'm still trying to decipher sr's two to tango comment. could it be 2 additional hd channels soon? could it be in reference to a contract dispute about getting a certain hd channel? all of the above? none of the above?


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

iceturkee said:


> heck, i'm still trying to decipher sr's two to tango comment. could it be 2 additional hd channels soon? could it be in reference to a contract dispute about getting a certain hd channel? all of the above? none of the above?


The 2 to tango, means it takes the network and D* to reach an agreement about carrying a channel.


----------



## Dirk (Sep 15, 2007)

I can't wait for BBC America in HD. Although by the time we get it Doctor Who will be done. Also I really hope we get AMC in HD. Rubicon looks pretty interesting and The Walking Dead should be good.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

jerrylove56 said:


> I use to purchase big title movies but realized I was wasting resources when I could catch the same title via ppv or prem. channel. So back to my point, I prefer a prem. movie service that actually plays preminum movies and not "B" movies in some great picture aspect. Seems strange to take a service that doesn't show quality movies.


It is the definition of big and how much you like a movie. If you are going to watch it multiple times and you love it, buy it. But that level is set by you.

To watch once? That is what Netflix is for.

You are not making an argument for me. If you want to see the movie in all its glory, rent it or buy it. If it is a tossoff movie, no big deal on standard HD (or for just wasting time on a lazy Sunday afternoon).

If you are comparing ANY HD to BluRay, then we part company right there.

As for the premium channels and what is on them...a lot of movies are close enough to 16:9 to make them "OAR" but I would NEVER watch something like LOTR or any other 2.35:1 movie or the like on a premium channel. Would I watch a silly comedy that is cropped? Probably. Watch a 1.85:1 movie? Sure. Plus there is a lot of original material that is 1.77:1 anyway.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

am7crew said:


> very pleased with the addition of the premiums, this is one area I believe D* has lacked behind against E*.


I agree, it's a good start, but DIRECTV will still have a ways to go... particularly in the area of the HBO and Cinemax packages. Ignoring the channels that are nothing but 3 hour delayed west coast feeds, there are still quite a few unique HBO and Cinemax channels that will still be missing even after the announced June 23 channel launches, including HBOComedy, MoreMAX, ActionMAX, 5StarMAX.... and that's not the complete list of missing HBO & MAX channels.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

ronsanjim said:


> Why is anyone surprised that new additions to the premium channels are among the first to roll out? Its a business people, and D* wants to sell those pesky little money makers.


Even more so because premium HD additions are long overdue, after having taken a backseat to non-premium HD additions over the past 18-24 months, and HD premiums will still be somewhat lacking even after the new additions next week.


----------



## T-Hefner (Mar 29, 2010)

cartrivision said:


> I agree, it's a good start, but DIRECTV will still have a ways to go... particularly in the area of the HBO and Cinemax packages. Ignoring the channels that are nothing but 3 hour delayed west coast feeds, there are still quite a few unique HBO and Cinemax channels that will still be missing even after the announced June 23 channel launches, including HBOComedy, MoreMAX, ActionMAX, 5StarMAX.... and that's not the complete list of missing HBO & MAX channels.


yup, i agree...there is 6 missing cinemax hd feeds.... as far as hbo I think its only 1 or 2 after they add hbo-zone.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

cartrivision said:


> Even more so because premium HD additions are long overdue, after having taken a backseat to non-premium HD additions over the past 18-24 months, and HD premiums will still be somewhat lacking even after the new additions next week.


Absolutely. There are more HBOs to add.


----------



## jerrylove56 (Jun 15, 2008)

Carl Spock said:


> Absolutely. There are more HBOs to add.


Hopefully EPIX-HD instead.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

Does anyone have the HD channel numbers for the new ones?


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

finaldiet said:


> Does anyone have the HD channel numbers for the new ones?


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=172899

Check here


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

finaldiet said:


> Does anyone have the HD channel numbers for the new ones?


List w/channel numbers: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=176796

Map: http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2366653


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

YES! Less than 48 hours until more HD. HD is good. I like HD. HD and I are friends.

SD sux.

Keep em coming DIRECTV


----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

The new HD channels are showing up on the DirecTV iPhone App! Festivus is less than 13 hours away!


----------



## bige104 (Jun 6, 2006)

Enjoy what u get. If we got 50 HD channels people would still complain


----------



## judson_west (Jun 15, 2006)

bige104 said:


> Enjoy what u get. If we got 50 HD channels people would still complain


Not if we got 50 of the RIGHT HD channels. :lol:


----------



## Skyboss (Jan 22, 2004)

Sixto said:


> List w/channel numbers: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=176796
> 
> Map: http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2366653


You're going to be so glad to you won't have to cut and paste anymore in about 5 1/2 hours. :nono2:


----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

Skyboss said:


> You're going to be so glad to you won't have to cut and paste anymore in about 5 1/2 hours. :nono2:


6 1/2 from now. They launch at 6 AM EST.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Skyboss said:


> You're going to be so glad to you won't have to cut and paste anymore in about 5 1/2 hours. :nono2:


Expect to keep the following post up-to-date going forward: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=174806

And alerts will get posted when anything significant happens.


----------



## Skyboss (Jan 22, 2004)

Coca Cola Kid said:


> 6 1/2 from now. They launch at 6 AM EST.


I'm guessing he'll be busy that last hour. Not in here. Or maybe not.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

...and there they are...


----------



## bluemoon737 (Feb 21, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> ...and there they are...


And the first bummer...TC Ultimate doesn't get EncoreHD...how can that be???


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

bluemoon737 said:


> And the first bummer...TC Ultimate doesn't get EncoreHD...how can that be???


Because DirecTV has a sense of humor! :lol:


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

bluemoon737 said:


> And the first bummer...TC Ultimate doesn't get EncoreHD...how can that be???


I thought it would have been included as well, bummer.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

bluemoon737 said:


> And the first bummer...TC Ultimate doesn't get EncoreHD...how can that be???


Hmmm....is that confirmed?


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Surely the Encore issue is a glitch? I know, don't call you Shirley.


----------



## bluemoon737 (Feb 21, 2007)

paulman182 said:


> Surely the Encore issue is a glitch? I know, don't call you Shirley.


I don't think so...if you look at the website and "print" the Ultimate channel guide it doesn't show Encore in HD. That's kind of ridiculous IMHO.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Hmmm....is that confirmed?


535 EncoreHD, code 721 channel not purchased. We pay for the channel, it should be included with HD service.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

bluemoon737 said:


> I don't think so...if you look at the website and "print" the Ultimate channel guide it doesn't show Encore in HD. That's kind of ridiculous IMHO.


The website often needs some "catch up" in terms of that kind of information - it may simply not be up to date.


davring said:


> 535 EncoreHD, code 721 channel not purchased. We pay for the channel, it should be included with HD service.


So has anyone called DirecTV and confirmed this is correct, a problem, or something else?

I don't have that package, otherwise I would have already called myself.


----------



## bluemoon737 (Feb 21, 2007)

davring said:


> 535 EncoreHD, code 721 channel not purchased. We pay for the channel, it should be included with HD service.


Well we don't get the extra HD TheMovieChannel either (whatever it's called)...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Try rebooting your unit(s).

In another thread on this topic - one person reported all the channels appeared then...


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

bluemoon737 said:


> Well we don't get the extra HD TheMovieChannel either (whatever it's called)...


Its being reported in another thread that a reboot fixes the glitch.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Carl Spock said:


> Oops. Sorry to blow up your bubble, hdtvfan001, but I just checked my account. I am on the Premiere package right now. I have switched back and forth and I forgot which one I had. Too early in the morning.
> 
> My mistake. But I do have the channels.


Here's an update on the HD movie channels form the other thread...

Can someone who is *supposed to get *TMCHD or Encore HD in their package (other than Premier) report back on the reboot resolving the channels properly appearing?

Thanks.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Update - in the other thread on the new HD channels - it appears that the setup for some of the new HD movie channels was not completed...so that those with the Ultimate Package, for example, may not see them activated until later today when they correct that issue.

One person learned of this (reported in the other thread) from DirecTV tech support, who corrected the problem.


----------



## nevea2be (Sep 4, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Here's an update on the HD movie channels form the other thread...
> 
> Can someone who is *supposed to get *TMCHD or Encore HD in their package (other than Premier) report back on the reboot resolving the channels properly appearing?
> 
> Thanks.


I'm rebooting mine right now. I have the Ultimate package and was expecting them.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

nevea2be said:


> I'm rebooting mine right now. I have the Ultimate package and was expecting them.


Here is the post that explains what is going on with the new HD movie channels and various packages.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2509908&postcount=2926

Premier Package viewers should have no problem seeing the new HD movie channels now.


----------



## nevea2be (Sep 4, 2007)

Cool, at least it's being worked on. Thanks HDFan!


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I don't think Ultimate people will see TMC Extra as the SD version of that channel is not part of the package, but I think the lack of Encore HD will be corrected because Ultimate does get Encore SD.

I've got Premier plus I'm at work so I don't have anything but an opinion!


----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

All channels working for me (except the RSN's since I don't have Sports Pack). They look great.


----------



## nevea2be (Sep 4, 2007)

paulman182 said:


> I don't think Ultimate people will see TMC Extra as the SD version of that channel is not part of the package, but I think the lack of Encore HD will be corrected because Ultimate does get Encore SD.
> 
> I've got Premier plus I'm at work so I don't have anything but an opinion!


Looking at the list of channels on Direct TV's web site the TMC Extra doesn't appear to be listed in any of the packages?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

nevea2be said:


> Looking at the list of channels on Direct TV's web site the TMC Extra doesn't appear to be listed in any of the packages?


I suspect we'll see a correction/update on the website *soon*.

It is not unusual for that information to lag a bit from the immediate information.


----------



## nevea2be (Sep 4, 2007)

It's not even listed on their Showtime page. http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/premiums/showtime

HDTVFAN; it was a normal channel before they turned it to an HD channel so even the SD version should have already been listed shouldn't it?


----------



## Piratefan98 (Mar 11, 2008)

I don't have premium movie channels, so the only ones added for me are Hallmark and Lifetime.

I like Hallmark, but I'm pretty sure they don't have much HD content. Basically, I'll get to see better SD. And my wife likes Lifetime, so that's a good add.

Would love to see the non-premium movie channels (AMC, TCM, FMC) go HD someday.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

nevea2be said:


> It's not even listed on their Showtime page. http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/premiums/showtime
> 
> HDTVFAN; it was a normal channel before they turned it to an HD channel so even the SD version should have already been listed shouldn't it?


Yes.

Not sure....but I bet the listings get updated very soon.


----------



## klambert (Feb 8, 2008)

While neither Encore nor TMC Extra is working, TMC Extra is showing up as "white" ie, subscribed for me.


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

Has anyone tried refreshing their services via the website?


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

jefbal99 said:


> Has anyone tried refreshing their services via the website?


Yes. Encore East HD should definitely work and doesn't. Other things show up as CIG, but don't work. 

At least the two new HBOs work.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

With folks scanning through this thread and apparently some missed this important post regarding some of the new movie HD channels...let me point to it yet again...it addresses why some cannot see all of the HD movie channels (yet).

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2509908&postcount=2926


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> With folks scanning through this thread and apparently some missed this important post regarding some of the new movie HD channels...let me point to it yet again...it addresses why some cannot see all of the HD movie channels (yet).


Ok, riddle me this... Choice Ultimate includes TMCeHD and TMCw, should it include TMC XTra HD?


----------



## nevea2be (Sep 4, 2007)

dwcolvin said:


> Ok, riddle me this... Choice Ultimate includes TMCeHD and TMCw, should it include TMC XTra HD?


When I switched from the grandfathered package to the Ultimate package while comparing the Ultimate to the Premiere they both only showed three TMC channels and I just assumed that the TMC Xtra was one of them and was looking forward to the HD release today. So yes in my opinion the Xtra should be included since it was/is never/not listed as not being included.


----------



## PWenger (Jan 24, 2003)

Could I just throw in a request to Sixto or one of the other Moderators...when the issue with Encore HD is fixed, or we get definitive information the TMC XTRA with Ultimate, could they post that in the notification thread? It's a stretch saying it's a D12 issue, but just a little one...


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

nevea2be said:


> When I switched from the grandfathered package to the Ultimate package while comparing the Ultimate to the Premiere they both only showed three TMC channels and I just assumed that the TMC Xtra was one of them and was looking forward to the HD release today. So yes in my opinion the Xtra should be included since it was/is never/not listed as not being included.


Just wondering if we should be complaining about _that_ not working, too (in addition to Encore E HD). But I suppose we can wait until California wakes up.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dwcolvin said:


> Ok, riddle me this... Choice Ultimate includes TMCeHD and TMCw, should it include TMC XTra HD?


According to the post via the link I shared...yes.

In that same post, it indicated DirecTV was aware of the issue, and will likely address the activation ASAP.


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> According to the post via the link I shared...yes.
> 
> In that same post, it indicated DirecTV was aware of the issue, and will likely address the activation ASAP.


I don't see _anything_ in that post (or thread) addressing should/shouldn't TMC XTra HD be in Choice Ultimate.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dwcolvin said:


> I don't see _anything_ in that post (or thread) addressing should/shouldn't TMC XTra HD be in Choice Ultimate.


Sorry...it was another link...which indicated that TMC Xtra wasn't even on the website yet, but when someone called, it was part of the TMC package...

I'll try to re-locate the other link..there are now multiple threads on the new HD channels...and posts flying into them at a brisk pace.


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Sorry...it was another link...which indicated that TMC Xtra wasn't even on the website yet, but when someone called, it was part of the TMC package...


And we all know how knowledgable some CSRs are. :lol:

Slight grumble... this rollout has been planned for a long time... plenty of time to get the authorizations right. There aren't _that_ many current packages. (No one ever knows what should/shouldn't be in grandfathered packages until it shows up.)


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dwcolvin said:


> And we all know how knowledgable some CSRs are. :lol:
> 
> Slight grumble... this rollout has been planned for a long time... plenty of time to get the authorizations right. There aren't _that_ many current packages. (No one ever knows what should/shouldn't be in grandfathered packages until it shows up.)


Yeah...the engineers are in on the "fix" for this....it works fine for the Premier package customers, but not for others who should be seeing it as well.

A quirk caught early day one....but somebody missed this in Q/A testing.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

dwcolvin said:


> Ok, riddle me this... Choice Ultimate includes TMCeHD and TMCw, should it include TMC XTra HD?


I think it should, but Satelliteracer has stated that TMC Xtra is not included in the Choice Ultimate package. 

Though I've learned that doubting Satelliteracer is stupid, I was hoping he was wrong. 



hdtvfan0001 said:


> With folks scanning through this thread and apparently some missed this important post regarding some of the new movie HD channels...let me point to it yet again...it addresses why some cannot see all of the HD movie channels (yet).
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2509908&postcount=2926


Thanks man! I was wondering why EncoreHD wasn't coming in here... 

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

dwcolvin said:


> Other things show up as CIG, but don't work.


This is normal sadly...

CIG doesn't work correctly for new channels for a while. Sometimes it takes a few days for them to correct it, sometimes (Telefutura), it's still wrong... 

~Alan


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

Alan Gordon said:


> I think it should, but Satelliteracer has stated that TMC Xtra is not included in the Choice Ultimate package.
> 
> Though I've learned that doubting Satelliteracer is stupid, I was hoping he was wrong.


Well, that's a lot more authoritative than a CSR. Another case of nickel and diming. 



Alan Gordon said:


> This is normal sadly...
> 
> CIG doesn't work correctly for new channels for a while. Sometimes it takes a few days for them to correct it, sometimes (Telefutura), it's still wrong...


Once again, _plenty_ of time to get it right ahead of time. :sure:


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

dwcolvin said:


> Well, that's a lot more authoritative than a CSR. Another case of nickel and diming.


I wouldn't call it nickel and diming...

Since the Choice Ultimate package contained the Encore and TMC suite of channels, it was logical to assume that any new TMC channel would be added as well, but oh well...

When the Choice Ultimate package first launched, DirecTV's website indicated it had 15 (or around there anyway) more HD channels than the previous package. DirecTV's website has since updated it to say 5 more HD channels than the previous package. I was hoping that TMC Xtra would be one of the missing channels, but I don't know... 

~Alan


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

:scratch:


Alan Gordon said:


> I wouldn't call it nickel and diming...
> 
> Since the Choice Ultimate package contained the Encore and TMC suite of channels, it was logical to assume that any new TMC channel would be added as well, but oh well...
> 
> When the Choice Ultimate package first launched, DirecTV's website indicated it had 15 (or around there anyway) more HD channels than the previous package. DirecTV's website has since updated it to say 5 more HD channels than the previous package. I was hoping that TMC Xtra would be one of the missing channels, but I don't know...


As I have no interest in a flock of SD Encore channels, I suspect I'm going to be saving 5 bucks a month. 

Noon EDT, 9am PDT: D* website shows Encore E HD (but not TMCXHD) in Choice Ultimate lineup, but it still doesn't actually work.

*12:40pm, Encore E HD works.* OMG! Encore Drama is showing a P&S version of _Cleopatra._ What a travisty. :raspberry


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

dwcolvin said:


> As I have no interest in a flock of SD Encore channels, I suspect I'm going to be saving 5 bucks a month.


To each their own...

I figure it's only a matter of time before the other Encore channels and Sundance are added in HD...

...in fact, I wouldn't be surprised to see Sundance added next month given that it's owned by Rainbow, and DirecTV may try to add AMC prior to "Mad Men" starting up next month.

We have no idea when the Encore channels will be starting up, but given DirecTV's relationship with Starz, I feel it's only a matter of time before they are added as well...

~Alan


----------



## bluemoon737 (Feb 21, 2007)

dwcolvin said:


> Ok, riddle me this... Choice Ultimate includes TMCeHD and TMCw, should it include TMC XTra HD?


Satelliteracer already posted that TMC XTra would not be included in Ultimate.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

bluemoon737 said:


> Satelliteracer already posted that TMC XTra would not be included in Ultimate.


That's a bit surprising, but I suppose its to motivate folks towards the Premium package. Can't say I'd agree with that logic, but then, I don't get either package anyway.


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

bluemoon737 said:


> Satelliteracer already posted that TMC XTra would not be included in Ultimate.


Forgive me for not reading every post in every forum. 

There are exactly *two* HD channels in Choice Ultimate that are not in Choice XTRA (Encore E and TMC E). This needs to improve. While 40+ and 45+ HD (as listed on the D* website) are not a flat lie (it's actually 64 and 66 for me, but they're counting 'on demand'), the _implication_ is that there are 5 additional HD channels in Ultimate, if not more. Misleading at best.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

dwcolvin said:


> Forgive me for not reading every post in every forum.


Not every, just everyone of SR's posts.


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

tonyd79 said:


> Not every, just everyone of SR's posts.


Point well taken.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Here, here. One of my daily DBS tasks is searching for any new posts from Satelliteracer.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Hoosier205 said:


> Here, here. One of my daily DBS tasks is searching for any new posts from Satelliteracer.


Another stalker huh? :lol:


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Post#1 of the status/news/notification thread will always have the latest, including anything from SR: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=174806


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Sixto said:


> Post#1 of the status/news/notification thread will always have the latest, including anything from SR: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=174806


Sixto's Stalking Service


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Another stalker huh? :lol:


We should form a fan club with t-shirts or jackets (denim or leather)!


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

Sixto said:


> Post#1 of the status/news/notification thread will always have the latest, including anything from SR: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=174806


Correct me if I'm missing it, but that post doesn't say anything about what channel will be in what package (it may usually, but not always, be obvious).

For example, from other threads, it appears _lots_ of folks are now getting Encore E HD. While this may be temporary, just to appease those of us that were supposed to get it but weren't, sometimes you can't tell (like 'you get _some_ of The Movie Channel channels in Ultimate'). :beatdeadhorse:


----------



## nevea2be (Sep 4, 2007)

Their web site is now listing TMC Xtra East in the Premier package.  Which totally blows because the difference between Ultimate and Choice Xtra is suppose to be 5 HD channels and according to their own comparison chart there are only 2.


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

dwcolvin said:


> ...





nevea2be said:


> Their web site is now listing TMC Xtra East in the Premier package.  Which totally blows because the difference between Ultimate and Choice Xtra is suppose to be 5 HD channels and according to their own comparison chart there are only 2.


_Deja Vu_ all over again


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

nevea2be said:


> the difference between Ultimate and Choice Xtra is suppose to be 5 HD channels


Where does it say that ?


----------



## nevea2be (Sep 4, 2007)

dcowboy7 said:


> Where does it say that ?


On the comparison page.


----------



## canesice (Jul 11, 2009)

nevea2be said:


> Their web site is now listing TMC Xtra East in the Premier package.  Which totally blows because the difference between Ultimate and Choice Xtra is suppose to be 5 HD channels and according to their own comparison chart there are only 2.


I checked it also, and could only find 2 differences:
Encore HD - ENCeHD
TMCeHD

and for premier, I could only find 22 more vs. choice ultimate

35+ HD channels	choice
40+ HD channels choice xtra
45+ HD channels	choice ultimate
85+ HD channels premier

supposed to be 40 more...

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/packages/base_packages.jsp?footernavtype=-1


----------



## nevea2be (Sep 4, 2007)

dwcolvin said:


> _Deja Vu_ all over again


Yeah I did read it first too! I'm not sure why you say their counting the on Demand channels too since they are not listed in the comparison section on the web site.

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/packages/base_packages.jsp?footernavtype=-1


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

nevea2be said:


> On the comparison page.


It says 40+ / 45+.

In theory the 40+ could be 47 & the 45+ could be 48.

Doesnt really mean it has to be 5 more.


----------



## bamaweather (Jan 18, 2009)

nevea2be said:


> Their web site is now listing TMC Xtra East in the Premier package.  Which totally blows because the difference between Ultimate and Choice Xtra is suppose to be 5 HD channels and according to their own comparison chart there are only 2.


The only thing it says is 40+ and 45+. That could mean one has 44 and the other has 45. I would assume the reason they have to be vague is because the number will vary based on your location. Some areas have multiple RSNs in HD, some have none, some areas have up to 10 HD locals, some have 4, some have 0.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

dcowboy7 said:


> It says 40+ / 45+.
> 
> In theory the 40+ could be 47 & the 45+ could be 48.
> 
> Doesnt really mean it has to be 5 more.


When the Choice Ultimate package first launched, it was 15+ more! 

~Alan


----------



## nevea2be (Sep 4, 2007)

*Doesn't really mean it has to be 5 more.
*

Yeah I guess you guys are right. I'm just upset that we didn't get the TMC Xtra channel that I thought we were


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

nevea2be said:


> Yeah I did read it first too! I'm not sure why you say their counting the on Demand channels too since they are not listed in the comparison section on the web site.
> 
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/packages/base_packages.jsp?footernavtype=-1


Sorry, they're in the SD section (at least they are _now_)... Encore On Demand, TMC On Demand.

But it's not a _lie_, as (in my case) 64 > 40+ and 66>45+. In theory, XTRA could have _more_ HD channels than Ultimate and it would still be technically correct, as long as the counts are greater than 40 and 45


----------



## canesice (Jul 11, 2009)

So I exported the data, including HDs for Raleigh area..

35+ HD channels choice ... I counted 52
40+ HD channels choice xtra ... I counted 64
45+ HD channels choice ultimate ... I counted 66
85+ HD channels premier ... I counted 88

So they do indeed meet the minimum clip levels as shown..
It is disappointing that the floor differences are ignored..


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

nevea2be said:


> On the comparison page.


i do find it to be misleading due to the stated differences. That pages says Choice Xtra 40+ HD channels and Choice Ultimate 45+. However Choice Xtra has 50 and Choice Ultimate has 52 not including locals so the page is correct since the actual channel count is above the estimate.


----------



## klambert (Feb 8, 2008)

Is there anything on the new TMC channel or is it just duplicate programming? I have a DVR, so one of each channel is fine as long as the programming eventually runs.


----------



## Karen (Oct 4, 2007)

If they're not going to put TMC XtraHD in Ultimate because there is so SD equivalent, they should at least put it in HD extra for those who have both Ultimate and HD Extra...


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

I would join in on this conversation if I could even get the DirecTV website to work for me at all.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

These companies dont know the meaning of misleading:

DIRECTV counts PPV channels in their channel counts.
DISH does too + on demand channels....yes cmon, on demand....puleez.


----------



## canesice (Jul 11, 2009)

So using the Directv Listings on Their website.. I exported..

*DirecTV descriptions:*
Choice (locals): 150+ channels including local
Choice Xtra (locals): 210+ digital channels "60 more channels than choice"
Choice Ultimate (locals): 225+ digital channels "15 more channels than choice xtra" "11 movie channels included"
Premier (locals): 285+ channels, every premium movie, 35+ specialty channels.

*Here are the counts I came up with, by exporting the data from the website:*
Choice: 173 channels. pass.
Choice xtra: 231 channels, pass .. 60 more channels than choice --> FAIL.
Choice ultimate: 248 channels, pass .. 15+ more than choice xtra, pass.
Premier: 281 channels, FAIL. . every premium movie.. ok.. 35+ specialty (ok, i guess)

feel free to dispute my figures. but I think if you have choice xtra or premier package you should look into this.. I have choice ultimate which seems to live up to the advertised values..

*UPDATE:*
So I did further research, and DirecTV doesnt list these channels properly. So this pushes Premier over 285.
It does not however makeup the 60 more than choice difference, as none of these are unique in the xtra package.
ESPN 3D (HD) 
HBO Zone HD 
HD Theater
HDNet
SHOWTIME Showcase 
Showtime Women HD 
Starz InBlack 
Starz Kids & Family HD 
The 101 Network HD 
TMC Xtra HD East

SHOWTIME ON DEMAND 
STARZ® ON DEMAND


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

impatiently awaiting the festivus for the rest of us.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

mreposter said:


> impatiently awaiting the festivus for the rest of us.


Probably 10 channels Monday.


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

dcowboy7 said:


> Probably 10 channels Monday.


Which ones?


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

cebbigh said:


> Which ones?


Something in the 100 range.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

tonyd79 said:


> Something in the *100 range*.


Oh Boy....


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

cebbigh said:


> Which ones?


(8) Cinema + (2) 3D.


----------

